# Woman confesses killing of Vitor Belfort's sister



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

G1 > Edição Rio de Janeiro - NOTÍCIAS - Mulher confessa assassinato de Priscila Belfort, diz polícia

"Elaine Paiva da Silva, de 27 anos, confessou o seqüestro e assassinato da estudante Priscila Belfort, desaparecida desde 2004. Segundo o delegado Anestor Magalhães, da 75ª DP (Rio D’Ouro), Elaine procurou o Ministério Público para confessar os crimes e contou ter aceitado dinheiro para pagar uma dívida em troca do seqüestro da irmã do lutador Victor Belfort.

De acordo com a polícia, a própria Elaine teria efetuado os disparos que mataram Priscila porque o chefe da quadrilha estaria insatisfeito com a falta de negociação do seqüestro.

O delegado afirma que Elaine já prestou depoimento na Divisão Anti-Seqüestro (DAS) e segue para a 75ª DP. Outras três pessoas teriam sido presas por envolvimento no crime.

A polícia vai fazer buscas num sítio na Estrada de Ipiíba, em São Gonçalo, na Região Metropolitana do Rio, onde o corpo da vítima teria sido enterrado."

Translation

"Elaine Paiva Da Silva, of 27 years, confessed the kidnapping and murder of student Priscila Belfort, disappeared since 2004. According to delegated Anestor Magalhães, of 75ª DP (Rio D' Ouro), Elaine looked the Public prosecution service to confess the crimes and counted to have accepted money in exchange for to pay to a debt the kidnapping of the sister of the fighter Victor Belfort.

In accordance with the policy, the proper Elaine would have effected the detonations that had killed Priscila because the head of the group would be unsatisfied"

Credit-Jay pan rokk


----------



## brody_in_ga (Mar 5, 2007)

Man thats horrible. I pray that Vitor can find some peace through all of this...


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

That's seriously disturbing. Why would they kidnap her in the first place? Coz she's Vitor's sis?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

so victors sister got killed because victor had a debt with someone?


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow, finally some closure for Belfort. But was it his fault to begin with? It might just bring back his bad past... that's some movie bullsh*t, I hope that selfish greedy bitch rots in hell.


----------



## traf_quake (Jan 17, 2007)

wow....that is really appalling.....at least she had the guts to confess and try to do the right thing...wow


----------



## rafrojas (May 21, 2007)

People its brazil on of the most dangerous places in the world people get kidnapped left and right. People will get their kid kidnapped for just 20 bucks


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> so victors sister got killed because victor had a debt with someone?


the way I understand this post is that she kidnapped vitor's sister to pay her debt.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

rafrojas said:


> People its brazil on of the most dangerous places in the world people get kidnapped left and right. People will get their kid kidnapped for just 20 bucks


 true, south america is the worst for that shit.


----------



## SgtSixpack (Feb 13, 2007)

rafrojas said:


> People its brazil on of the most dangerous places in the world people get kidnapped left and right. People will get their kid kidnapped for just 20 bucks


I heard this too.

Also can someone else have a go at translating cause, its not very well worded apart from the main facts?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

This has put Vitor through hell, in someway I hope this helps the Belfort family.


----------



## brody_in_ga (Mar 5, 2007)

SgtSixpack said:


> I heard this too.
> 
> Also can someone else have a go at translating cause, its not very well worded apart from the main facts?



Is Brazil really that bad?...If so, that is crazy! I have never been out of the U.S.A, and from the sound of it, I won't be going to Brazil if I do go.


----------



## rafrojas (May 21, 2007)

yes they say its worse then iraq


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I spent a couple weeks there a few years back. Unless, you know someone from there I wouldn't recommend going there especially Sao Paolo.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

when theres people starving in poor countries there will be alot of kidnappings for money in order to survive. 

Even in USA, Canada and other "prosperous" countries have kidnappings, not as high as the rate in poorer or less developed of course. But its really, not hard to imagine. 

Vitors sister just got caught in the wrong moment and situation. It could've happened to anyone. But none the less its sad t see once a great fighter be turned into what he is now due to this situation. He's starting to get back on track. He's 29 years old, so he still has some time to get back to where he used to be. Hopefully, this will help Vitor, but again it could also hurt hum if he thinks about it too much.


----------



## brody_in_ga (Mar 5, 2007)

wafb said:


> I spent a couple weeks there a few years back. Unless, you know someone from there I wouldn't recommend going there especially Sao Paolo.



I asked my wife(whos done lotsa traveling abroad)about Brazil, and she pretty much agrees with everyone here. What does the government do about the problem? Or are they part of the problem?...


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Reminds me of a movie with denzel washington, man on fire or something like that.


----------



## SgtSixpack (Feb 13, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> Reminds me of a movie with denzel washington, man on fire or something like that.


Yes I saw that, I also saw something in a documentary or the news or something on it too. Kidnapping is a full time occupation for some people in that part of the world.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

i remember seeing him wear shirts in her memory in the ring before and found the story on the net. sucks ass


----------



## traf_quake (Jan 17, 2007)

there was like this documentary on tv about people who do kidnap for profit like it's their profession...they sell young girls as sex slaves or sometimes they harvest people's organs for transplants...might be an urban myth about the kidney snatchers but i wouldn't put it past some creeps out there


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

wafb said:


> I spent a couple weeks there a few years back. Unless, you know someone from there I wouldn't recommend going there especially Sao Paolo.


really is it that bad?


----------



## John Kickchass (Aug 8, 2007)

Wtf? Did she say who kidnapped her? What did they do to her these kidnappers?


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

cabby said:


> really is it that bad?


when I was there I saw a tourist lying on the sidewalk bleeding,he got mugged. They think that all white tourist are rich I guess, the people not realizing that you saved all year just to take that vacation. Anyways, I digress, I tried to help him but my buddy told me that they'll do the same thing to us so it's bestv to leave it alone.  

On the beach they have girls walking around asking if you want to "party" with their pimps nearby hiding a gun under the towel for "emergencies". That was my experience there. 

If you have time rent the documentary City of God it's a very honest picture of the area.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

wafb said:


> when I was there I saw a tourist lying on the sidewalk bleeding,he got mugged. They think that all white tourist are rich I guess, the people not realizing that you saved all year just to take that vacation. Anyways, I digress, I tried to help him but my buddy told me that they'll do the same thing to us so it's bestv to leave it alone.
> 
> On the beach they have girls walking around asking if you want to "party" with their pimps nearby hiding a gun under the towel for "emergencies". That was my experience there.
> 
> If you have time rent the documentary City of God it's a very honest picture of the area.



You have made me very curious about this I always knew it was bud but I will def. check that movie out


----------



## Trainee (Nov 18, 2006)

Those who saw Man on Fire, you'd know what happened here.
Kidnapping is a business down there...they kidnap the loved ones of people who have some money, and they hold them for ransom. This probably wasn't a personal beef with Vitor...

RIP Priscila Belfort. May she rest in peace.


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

wafb said:


> the way I understand this post is that she kidnapped vitor's sister to pay her debt.


**** that bitch. lets hope she burns in hell. i could give 2 shits if she voluntarily confessed. she still deserves death.

what a tragic story. at the very least, this is potential closure for the belfort family.

RIP PB


----------



## John Kickchass (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah she was kidnapped in order for her friend to pay off debt because she was Vitor Belfort's sister so this group thought I guess she must be valuable.

But I wonder what this group did to her. I doubt they held her for ransom because Vitor would have been informed.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

John Kickchass said:


> Yeah she was kidnapped in order for her friend to pay off debt because she was Vitor Belfort's sister so this group thought I guess she must be valuable.
> 
> But I wonder what this group did to her. I doubt they held her for ransom because Vitor would have been informed.


Yeah that is what I dont get is if they were holding her for ransom it seams he would have been contacted.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

brody_in_ga said:


> Man thats horrible. I pray that Vitor can find some peace through all of this...


Agreed...wow there are some sick people in the world.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

brody_in_ga said:


> I asked my wife(whos done lotsa traveling abroad)about Brazil, and she pretty much agrees with everyone here. What does the government do about the problem? Or are they part of the problem?...


The goverment is a HUGE part of the problem, very very corrupt.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man I just read this on sherdog, and two days ago I was doing research into her disappearance trying to figure out if they ever found her. It's really sad that's she dead but I'm sure her family is glad they found the killer. I just hope they can find her body and give her a proper burial.


----------



## rafrojas (May 21, 2007)

they should tie her up to a pole and let him punch the shit out of her


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

rafrojas said:


> they should tie her up to a pole and let him punch the shit out of her


He just might get to if the gov't's that corrupt. A good ole 10 sec Eastman flurry while she's tied to the pole would make me happy.

What I don't understand is what could've gone wrong during the kidnapping? Were they unable to get a hold of Vitor? Because if it was money they were looking for I'm sure Vitor would've made the sacrifice for his sister.

But by the way it seems it doesn't sound like there was an opportunity for his sister to get out of this. She was kidnapped, then killed right? What was the point other than some personal vendetta against Vitor?

and if not, then Vitor must feel that he was responsible for it. (if he couldn't pay, didn't pay) or did he pay and they killed her anyways?

Man, I wish we had a better news article with more answers as to what really went down..

Any body speak the language that can google this up to the first article when it went down?


----------



## SgtSixpack (Feb 13, 2007)

I saw another film about this it was a very corny martial arts film, but it depicted young girls kidnapped and forced into prostitution. Im just offering another theory as to why there was no demand for a randsom, just speculating hypothetically as it were.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I know it will never make up for the loss of his sister, but hopefully this will lead to Vitor getting to closure he needs.


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

wafb said:


> when I was there I saw a tourist lying on the sidewalk bleeding,he got mugged. They think that all white tourist are rich I guess, the people not realizing that you saved all year just to take that vacation. Anyways, I digress, I tried to help him but my buddy told me that they'll do the same thing to us so it's bestv to leave it alone.
> 
> On the beach they have girls walking around asking if you want to "party" with their pimps nearby hiding a gun under the towel for "emergencies". That was my experience there.
> 
> If you have time rent the documentary City of God it's a very honest picture of the area.


I've actually seen that movie "City of God" excellent movie, very good. I hope vitor does get some closure out of this. Even since this happened he was never the same fighter and it really showed during his fights, especially against Randy. But maybe they asked for ransom money but they asked for too much and vitor couldnt come up with the money right away..just a thought.


----------



## John Kickchass (Aug 8, 2007)

KO Power said:


> I've actually seen that movie "City of God" excellent movie, very good. I hope vitor does get some closure out of this. Even since this happened he was never the same fighter and it really showed during his fights, especially against Randy. But maybe they asked for ransom money but they asked for too much and vitor couldnt come up with the money right away..just a thought.


This was not a ransom. Vitor for four years or three has not known where his sister is and what happened didn't you see the missing shirts at UFC 46? If it was a ransom he would have been informed and know what happened to his sister.

I wonder what happened to her, the thoughts are disgusting. Did it say which group kidnapped her? She could have become involved in sex trade, raped, etc.


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

John Kickchass said:


> This was not a ransom. Vitor for four years or three has not known where his sister is and what happened didn't you see the missing shirts at UFC 46? If it was a ransom he would have been informed and know what happened to his sister.
> 
> I wonder what happened to her, the thoughts are disgusting. Did it say which group kidnapped her? She could have become involved in sex trade, raped, etc.


Then it might have been a personal vendetta towards vitor.


----------



## John Kickchass (Aug 8, 2007)

Okay I talked to a friend who currently lives in Brazil and knows his stuff well here is what he said:

This lady (he said he doesn't know if she is a student) owed 9,000 to drug dealers. So they kidnapped Vitor's sister to pay her debt off and possibly hold her for ransom. But it hit the news fast that she dissapeared so they panicked and killed her.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

John Kickchass said:


> Okay I talked to a friend who currently lives in Brazil and knows his stuff well here is what he said:
> 
> This lady (he said he doesn't know if she is a student) owed 9,000 to drug dealers. So they kidnapped Vitor's sister to pay her debt off and possibly hold her for ransom. But it hit the news fast that she dissapeared so they panicked and killed her.


That's always the case with kidnappers, they panic and try to cover threir tracks by killing the hostage. I learned that from my Criminology class and reading cases and interviews from perps. Is this news all over Brazil right now John K?


----------



## John Kickchass (Aug 8, 2007)

Apparently the girl confessed to everything saying 9 people were involved. They wanted a ransom but it got on the news to quick. They are still trying to find a body but the woman confesses they shot Vitor's sister 3 times in the chest and once in the head.


----------



## John Kickchass (Aug 8, 2007)

Okay it was Priscilla (Vitor's sister) that owed these drug dealers 9000. So they got another woman (later confessed) who also owed them to get Priscilla for ransom. But then it got on the news quick so they killed her. 3 shots to the chest 1 to the head.

The friend says it was over the news days ago how it all went down.


----------



## John Kickchass (Aug 8, 2007)

And wafb the thing about the prostitutes going around the beach with their pimps. You were right they ask to party. If you accept it they will take you to some safe, quiet place and **** you hard and mug everything you have. If you refuse (which is why they have the gun) they will kill you. If you are a tourist you are best not going to Brazil. And if you walk the streets don't bring a camera and look like the average Brazilian.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

John Kickchass said:


> And wafb the thing about the prostitutes going around the beach with their pimps. You were right they ask to party. If you accept it they will take you to some safe, quiet place and **** you hard and mug everything you have. If you refuse (which is why they have the gun) they will kill you. If you are a tourist you are best not going to Brazil. And if you walk the streets don't bring a camera and look like the average Brazilian.


so, you still get the sex cause i mean if it was a girl i understand the raping part cause of the pimps. But the other way around you know do you still get "raped" by girls or guys? And also can't you take them to a place instead of letting them take you?

And if you refuse they kill you on the spot or follow you and kill you? Cause if that situation happened where they kill you anyways, i'd rather get the sex and then mugged.


----------



## John Kickchass (Aug 8, 2007)

Uchi said:


> so, you still get the sex cause i mean if it was a girl i understand the raping part cause of the pimps. But the other way around you know do you still get "raped" by girls or guys? And also can't you take them to a place instead of letting them take you?
> 
> And if you refuse they kill you on the spot or follow you and kill you? Cause if that situation happened where they kill you anyways, i'd rather get the sex and then mugged.


No they will take you to some safe place. It doesn't matter what sex you are you can be a guy the pimp can be a girl they will **** you and take everything from you like you clothes and leave you. And the gun on the towel is for if you refuse or try to get away probably a threat or to fire at you and kill you.

And the cops in Brazil also try to mug you one time they tried taking an iPod but it turned out to be a police officer from San Francisco so they were taken in.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

pretty much like that movie Turistas.. traumatized me


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Hopefully Vitor can get some closure from all of this and get back to his old fighting ways.*


----------

